# Component wall mount



## wiggum (May 14, 2010)

I was looking into moving my AV components from the front of my HT room to the back closer to the projector. Currently my HDMI has to run 50' feet and I just wanted to shorten it up. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for an on wall mount for up to 4-5 devices? 

Currently my HT equipment is located in the wall at the front of the room, but it looks messy. When I first built the stuff into the wall I had all separates, but now that I only using the AV receiver, BD player, DVR, and XBOX 360 there is a lot of holes in the wall where the separates used to be. I figure it would be easier just to move it all back to the projector and knocking my 50' hdmi cable to 4-5 feet instead.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You could DIY a set of shelves that hang on the wall, home centers have all sorts of different brackets for doing projects like yours. As far as something thats premade i can't think of one off the top of my head but Sanus and Salimander are a couple brands to look at.:T


----------



## wiggum (May 14, 2010)

I also found this online but figured there would be much more available online


----------

